# Tax on rent from UK property



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi all, my family and i are thinking about moving back to SA. I'm from Durbs, wife is British as i am too now as i lost my SA citizenship when my passport expired... on entry i'd apply for it again and my wife would also i guess eventually become an SA resident.

My question on taxes, we have a property here that we may keep and rent out. If my wife was not working and her only 'income' would be from the odd transfer of funds from the UK rent to SA, does anyone know the tax she may be liable to pay?

We'd look at transferring only around £400 a month, not sure if there is a threshold before you have to pay tax.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

pilotg2 said:


> Hi all, my family and i are thinking about moving back to SA. I'm from Durbs, wife is British as i am too now as i lost my SA citizenship when my passport expired... on entry i'd apply for it again and my wife would also i guess eventually become an SA resident.
> 
> My question on taxes, we have a property here that we may keep and rent out. If my wife was not working and her only 'income' would be from the odd transfer of funds from the UK rent to SA, does anyone know the tax she may be liable to pay?
> 
> We'd look at transferring only around £400 a month, not sure if there is a threshold before you have to pay tax.


If you pay tax in the UK, you will not be taxed here. .... but if you are coming to work and earn money here, you will have to register with SARS and then declare your UK income. You will then be taxed on the income from rental in SA and not in SA ( as far as I recall )


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Johanna said:


> If you pay tax in the UK, you will not be taxed here. .... but if you are coming to work and earn money here, you will have to register with SARS and then declare your UK income. You will then be taxed on the income from rental in SA and not in SA ( as far as I recall )


Thanks, i've done a little digging and i think as my wife won't be working and the property is in her name we'll be below the tax threshold of around 11k here and 63k in SA.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

pilotg2 said:


> Thanks, i've done a little digging and i think as my wife won't be working and the property is in her name we'll be below the tax threshold of around 11k here and 63k in SA.


Oops, only saw my typo, if you are taxed in SA, you will not pay tax in UK and vice versa.


----------

